# Plusieurs utilisateurs iPad



## cyberwarrior (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je suis proche d'acheter un iPad mais je me pose une question.
Ma femme va également utiliser l'iPad et nous souhaiterions ne pas avoir à acheter 2 iPads pour avoir chacun le sien ...

Est-il possible d'installer une appli ou autre pour faire ceci :


que quand on se connecte aux mails, ça demande quel utilisateur ou un mot de passe afin que chacun voit ses mails et pas celui de l'autre  (ça évitera aussi des erreurs d'envois de mails que nous avons eu avec des amis ayant des ipad ou on recevait un mail de la part de la femme alors que c'était l'homme qui écrivait et inversement)


de même pour facebook et autre ...

J'ai vu qu'il existait une app sous Cydia s'appelant iUsers mais il faut avoir un ipad jailbreaké ... :rose:

Si vous pensez sinon à une autre solution, pas de soucis je suis preneur 
Merci à vous


----------



## Larme (26 Août 2011)

À ma connaissance, il n'y a pas de système de session sur iPad à moins de Jailbreaker...


----------



## laurange (27 Août 2011)

Bonjour, tu connais tout sur le multi-utilisateur sur iPad.


----------



## lineakd (27 Août 2011)

@cyberwarrior, il suffit de créer deux comptes "mails", de les désactiver, de récupérer les données manuellement et tu peux aussi choisir le compte par défaut.
Pour Facebook, twitter ou google+, se déconnecté de son compte à la fin de votre utilisation de l'ipad.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (27 Août 2011)

Pour les mails c'est pas trop faisable...

EN revanche, il y a une appli facebook sur l'Appstore dont je ne me rapelle pas le nom qui permet une connexion multi compte.

Plusieurs utilisateurs peuvent être inscrit sur l'appli


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Août 2011)

La meilleure solution étant de tute façon d'avoir chacun le sien... C'est tellement plus agréable...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (28 Août 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> La meilleure solution étant de tute façon d'avoir chacun le sien... C'est tellement plus agréable...



Ca c'est sur... Encore faut-il avoir le portefeuille...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Août 2011)

Oui... Mais bon, ce n'est pas non plus si cher...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (29 Août 2011)

Peut-être pour toi...

Mais moi je trouve que malgré que leurs appareils sont FORMIDABLES, ils se "touchent" un peu sur les prix...


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2012)

hello

des nouveautés à ce propos ? 

j'aimerais que mes enfants ne puissent, pas sécurité, accéder à mes mails (entre autres)

donc en gros, je cherche aussi le multi-utilisateurs

Ou, en prenant le problème dans l'autre sens: y a t'il moyen de sécuriser l'accès à telle ou telle iApp ? 

Merci

ps: sans jailbreak


----------



## Tosay (11 Janvier 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui... Mais bon, ce n'est pas non plus si cher...



 oui c'est vrai ! 600 ou 1200&#8364; c'est pratiquement la même chose ... :mouais:

Question :

Peut-on créer 2 comptes App Store sur le même itune ?

J'ai peut-être la prévision d'acheter un iPad à ma femme pour nos 3 ans et je souhaite qu'elle se connecte sur le même itune que moi mais avec *nos* achats de dispo

En gros, que itune regroupe les achats de deux comptes AppStore


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2012)

@arlequin, une seule session sur l'ipad... 
Pour l'email, tu peux le sécuriser facilement.
Dans les réglages de l'ipad tu as aussi quelques restrictions qui sont paramétrable.
J'utilise goodreader comme finder (pas seulement) sur l'ipad et il me permet de créer des dossiers avec un mot de passe.
Avec le temps, j'ai repris l'habitude de fermer mes sessions sur facebook, twitter, etc...
@tosay, parles tu d'itunes sur ton mac ou sur l'iPad?
j'ai un compte itunes qui est partagé par plusieurs idevices (imac, iphone, ipad) avec ma petite famille. Ce compte me sert uniquement pour le store.
Après pour imessage, icloud ou facetime, tu créeras d'autres comptes @me.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Pour les mails c'est pas trop faisable...
> 
> EN revanche, il y a une appli facebook sur l'Appstore dont je ne me rapelle pas le nom qui permet une connexion multi compte.
> 
> Plusieurs utilisateurs peuvent être inscrit sur l'appli



Il s'agit de facepad...


Mais je plussoit, un iPad c'est Perso comme un téléphone, ou un ordinateur portable, ça ne se prête pas (j'ai horreur de laisser mon iPhone ou iPad dans les mains de quelqu'un d'autre qui fouille. C'est bête, mais j'ai presque l'impression d'être agressé et mis à nu...


Je vote contre le multisession iPad...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin, une seule session sur l'ipad...



ça j'avais pigé  ... et c'est bien dommage 



lineakd a dit:


> Pour l'email, tu peux le sécuriser facilement..



ah ?



lineakd a dit:


> Dans les réglages de l'ipad tu as aussi quelques restrictions qui sont paramétrable..



rien de transcendant concernant "mail" ou alors j'ai mal cherché



lineakd a dit:


> J'utilise goodreader comme finder (pas seulement) sur l'ipad et il me permet de créer des dossiers avec un mot de passe.
> Avec le temps, j'ai repris l'habitude de fermer mes sessions sur facebook, twitter, etc...



c'est surtout l'accès aux mails qui me chipote  Une mauvaise manip est trop vite arrivée 

merci du coup de mains en tout cas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h18 ----------



Moumou92 a dit:


> Mais je plussoit, un iPad c'est Perso comme un téléphone, ou un ordinateur portable, ça ne se prête pas (j'ai horreur de laisser mon iPhone ou iPad dans les mains de quelqu'un d'autre qui fouille. C'est bête, mais j'ai presque l'impression d'être agressé et mis à nu...



chacun son utilisation, non ? 



Moumou92 a dit:


> Je vote contre le multisession iPad...



moi je vote pour avoir le choix


----------



## lineakd (12 Janvier 2012)

@arlequin, pour le courriel, tu désactives ton compte et tu interdis toute modification dans les restrictions.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin, pour le courriel, tu désactives ton compte et tu interdis toute modification dans les restrictions.



mais je ne veux pas désactiver mon compte moi


----------



## lineakd (12 Janvier 2012)

@arlequin, que veux tu?
C'est simplement une case à cocher et décocher quand tu te sers de l'ipad.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @arlequin, que veux tu?



le multi users 

simplement un mot de passe à l'ouverture de l'app Mail



lineakd a dit:


> C'est simplement une case à cocher et décocher quand tu te sers de l'ipad.



okééééé d'accooooord, ai pigé/trouvé
ai mal interprété la "désactivation"

mais ce n'est pas aussi simple que tu le dis, ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris

1) réglages > mail > choisir la boite (en ai 5) > désactiver "courrier"
2) réglages > général > restriction > entrer le code > comptes > cocher "n'autoriser aucun changement"

là l'iPad ne donne plus accès aux mails, ok

pour réactiver: 

1) régalges > général > restriction > entrer le code > comptes > cocher "autoriser les changements"
2) réglages > mail > choisir la boite (en ai 5) > activer "courrier"

si c'est bien la bonne procédure, il faut avouer qu'un seul et unique code pour pouvoir lancer mail serait plus aisé, non ?


----------



## lineakd (13 Janvier 2012)

@arlequin,  

Il me semble que dans le store, tu peux y trouver une application qui fait ce que tu demandes mais pour les courriels "gmail".
Bien sûr que ce serait plus simple mais nous n'avons pas le choix.

Regarde le navigateur icab mobile, tu y trouveras quelques paramètres pour sécuriser l'accès au web.
Ou Pdf expert pour sécuriser tes pdf, noteshelf pour tes notes, etc...


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2012)

ok, nous sommes d'accord

j'attends que ce genre de chose soit inclus officiellement dans iOs

pour le reste, c'est très gentil, mais cela ne m'intéresse pas, seule la protection de mail m'importe 

merci du coup de main


----------



## lineakd (13 Janvier 2012)

@arlequin, 

Peut-être avec l'ios 6 mais je ne suis pas un grand fan des multiples sessions sur le même appareil.


----------

